# zeldar's manzanita stump scape



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

This tank has been up and going for over a month now but just now starting a thread for it. I was looking for a piece of manzanita that resembled a tree trunk with roots coming out of the ground. I got this great piece from a member of TPT and away I went. I knew I wanted a UG carpet and decided anubias petite would look great around the trunk base. I received so much of the petite that I filled the whole left side with it.

Here are the specs for the tank:
Tank: standard 10 gallon
Lighting: 25watts of CF for 8 hrs a day
Filter: Marineland Penguin 100 or something like that
Substrate: AZOO Plant Grower
CO2: currently dosing 2.5mL of excel a day
Ferts: will start NPK and micro soon
Flora: UG, anubias petite, large anubias?, needle leaf java fern, mini pellia
Fauna: soon to add 8 celestial pearl danio, 6 pygmy cory, a pair of CPO, and a nerite or amano shrimp if algae starts to be a problem

On to the pics:
FTS








UG close up








top









I filled the tank over a week ago and the ammonia and nitrite levels are at 0 so I think its cycled since I used a mature filter.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that look very nice and very natural


----------



## Sugar Cone (Jan 2, 2010)

Man, love the stump! It makes that 10 gallon look much, much larger to me. Cant wait to see it progress.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

I love it! Great stump! Its going to be beautiful when the foreground fills in. What are you going to stock it with?


----------



## *Michael* (Jul 23, 2009)

look good


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

Guess I should update.

The current stocklist in the tank are: 7 ember tetras, 1 oto, 2 SS CRS, 1 SS CBS, 15 C CRS, 15 snowballs, 4 amano shrimp

Plants are: UG, anubias petite, needle leaf java fern, bolbitis, mini pellia


----------



## shark1505 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

I would trim out the one Java Leaf just to the right of the stump thats pointing up to the left as opposed to the rest of the java which is moving to the right. I would also probably change the anubias to a moss for the two central hubs to keep the definition of your stump "roots" showing as it appears some of that definitiion is taken away with the rounded taller growth of the anubias and carry the anubias over to the left side to really fill that area in. I really like the stump, I just did something similar in a tank in my office.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

You might also consider a twisted val or sag instead of the bolbitis to get it to fill in a more uniform manner than the bolbitis fills in. Really like the contrast of the Utric to the dark green foliage of the moss and anubias though. Think the val or sag would also give you a third layer of color depth if its a lighter green once the anubias and java darken up.


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Really cool, where did you get the stump?


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks *shark* and *kingken*.

I got the stump from Badcop... I can never remember the rest of his screenname. Just do a name search for badcop and you should be able to find him. He has TONS of manzanita pieces and is very helpful and will work with you to find just what you are looking for. I highly recommend him for manzanita.

*Ltrep*, I really appreciate the suggestions. Now that you mention it, that one piece of java is sticking out like a sore thumb. I need to remove it immediatley. I thought I only put narrow leaf java in here but I guess a rhizome of normal got in there. The anubias is probably due for a trim soon, it is starting to overpower the stump. I added some more bolbitis and moved it all to the back left corner. I like it better there since it looked kinda awkward behind the stump.

The anubias and java do look light green in the pictures. However, in person they are much darker, I guess its just the camera flash that makes them so lightly colored.


----------

